# Can someone explain why...



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

"leader" is filtered? I tried to use it in my user title and couldn't.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

leader
works for me...


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Ok...I'll try it again.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> leader
> works for me...


Try it in your user title.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Yep. Still filtered.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Oh, I missed the user title part...that's always been filtered.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

There are many restrictions on user titles including Mod, Moderator, Admin, Leader, Administrator, etc...


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Tobie2 (Jun 20, 2009)

I liked the title of your question...."Can someone explain why" and I would add "I can not figure out how to start a new thread" <-- but I can reply...

My question is why doesnt Tivo sell Tivo's with DVD's in them any more? I have one and I love it but I dont see any new ones from Tivo???

Thanks in advance for enlightening me on my question or how to start a new thread :O)


----------

